# W: Metal Horrors of Tzeentch | H: $$$



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I am looking for Metal Horrors of Tzeentch, preferably within the UK. I will buy 10 next month and possibly more in the future. I'll give you £1.80 per model, or £20 if you can give me all 10 in one go.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

which type of metal horrors are you looking for?


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Old school horrors, or new school? i got about 5 or 6 new school metal horrors avilable


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Last edition, not the original ones.


----------

